# Grayth's Lawn fixer upper



## Grayth (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, I know I'm pushing the seeding date here in Ontario Canada but going to hope the lawn Gods are in my favour.

It's a big project with lots of salad mix going on after a few years neglect and then the fall of 2017 the skunks had a buffet and tore up the front lawn.

So now trying to fix what I can, knowing it's easily a couple year project between weeds, seeding and leveling the bumpy back yard.

Sep 10th here's where I'm at, for the last couple weeks I've pulled weeds by hand, spot sprayed roundup, and put an application of nematodes....tonight I overseeded 5lbs/ 1,000 sq ft, starter fert 4lbs/1,000 and I had 2 bags if home hardware Natura (Milo) fert put down about 8lbs/ 1,000

Total yard size about 3,000 sq ft


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! You definitely have grass in there to work with  It is definitely pushing it time wise to get seed established to withstand a winter. Good luck though and put some pics up once you see some baby grass peaking through :thumbup:


----------



## Grayth (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for the welcome. It's been 7 days since seeding and the sprouting has started. Your right though definitely pushing tye seeding, pretty sure the kbg won't mature in time but for this fix, any grass I can get before fall calls the shots is a bonus in my books


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking good! What type of seed did you put down?


----------



## Grayth (Sep 9, 2018)

Just a basic triple seed mix, nothing fancy


----------

